# Sphere Jig



## Dick Mahany (Apr 1, 2014)

A simple wooden sphere jig modeled after one I saw while watching an excellent video on turning a hollow ball ornament by Larry Marley.  He has some great ideas and I couldn't resist trying one.  It is surprisingly rigid and does a nice job with small cut increments.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey nice job on the jig.

Lin.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful jig


----------

